# Vintage computer discussion



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you think that there would be enough interest in having a dedicated forum topic on vintage computers like the Apple, Commodore (Amiga, CD32 & 64), Atari and other old gaming platforms that some of us either still use or miss?

If there is enough interest we may put a section up.
Please respond in this post.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Possibly, but it would depend of how strong the nostalgia factor is for these old systems.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is something to be said for those old classic machines The Atari ST or the Amiga for example made huge strides in Gaming. You can still sell either of these platforms for quite a bit of cash.


----------



## aabottom (Feb 17, 2010)

How about an IBM with a Pentium Pro? 


:unbelievable: Wow, it's got Pentium Pro! :sn:

EDIT

PS: My Windows NT drive fritzed out on me. Now I either build a new WinNT drive or use Win95!


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

How 'bout hand wound memory banks and crystal radio tuner for HTPC?


----------



## aabottom (Feb 17, 2010)

See EDIT to #4


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I got into programming when I learned machine languge using a C-64.:nerd: That's Commodore 64 to all you youngsters.:heehee:


----------

